# Que parametros tener en cuenta para el reemplazo de Componentes?



## juanma (May 16, 2008)

Tal cual lo dice el post, que debemos tener en cuenta para el reemplazo?

Por ejemplo, estoy muy interesado en el amplificador de Tupolev:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/100-100-wrms-integrado-disipador-9884/

Pero el tema son los transistores: 2SC1168 o 2SA1015/1815.

Tengo los datasheet de todos, pero no se bien como es el tema de la ganancia. No es lo mismo un BC546 que un BD139.

Buscaba los reemplazos tipo BC456/556 / BD139/140 / etc.

Saludos


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

BC546 --> BC547, 2sc2240, s2c2459, 2sc2674..75, 2sc3378
bc556 --> bc557, 2sa970, 2sa1049, 2sa1136
2sc1168 --> 2sc1505...1507, 2sc1755...1757, 2sc1905
2sa1015 --> bc212, bc257, bc307, bc557
2sa1815 --> bf569, bf579, bf767


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

hay manuales enteros sobre transistores, en los cuales no solo te dn todas las opciones de reemplazos, sino tambien caracteristicas de los mismos. como voltje de corte, ganancia, frecuencias en que trabajan.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2008)

como dijo Mr.  DJ DRACO hay manuales y programas de remplazos, para que coincidan en mayor medida, por lo general Voltaje, Amperaje, frecuencia y el beta son los parametros a comparar, tambien tiene mucho que ver la calidad del transistyor a la hora de matarol a palos (Ej. en un amplificador) personalmente soy incha de Toshiba. Saludo


----------



## luismc (May 25, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> como dijo Mr.  DJ DRACO hay manuales y programas de remplazos, para que coincidan en mayor medida, por lo general Voltaje, Amperaje, frecuencia y el beta son los parametros a comparar, tambien tiene mucho que ver la calidad del transistyor a la hora de matarol a palos (Ej. en un amplificador) personalmente soy incha de Toshiba. Saludo



Las listas de equivalencias efectivamente solamente miran esos parámetros que son de alcance general (beta, tensiones y corrientes máximas, etc.).

Pero cuando hablamos de amplificador de audio (hi-fi) la cosa es un poquito más complicada porque hay que tener en cuenta la linealidad del transistor.

Buena elección Karapalida, los Toshiba son por regla general muy buenos transistores para audio de calidad.


----------



## juanma (May 25, 2008)

Gente, gracias por sus respuestas. Les comento que consegui todos los componentes.
Igualmente espero que sirva este post a alguien que este realizando un reemplazo.

Saludos!


----------

